# My search for a Maltese puppy



## boosiebutt (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi, everybody! I've begun a search for a Maltese puppy, preferably a little girl. So far, I've sent emails/applications to a few breeders in Iowa and Minnesota: Spunsilk Maltese, Bar-Tell Maltese, and Showtime Maltese. 

So far, I've already heard back from Jeanne at Spunsilk, who currently doesn't have any puppies, but may know of one at DreamMaker Maltese. 

I invite any advice you all might have for me in my search! Does anybody have experience with any of the breeders I've mentioned?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My Sissy is from Spunsilk. She is a doll. But I see she has no puppy. I am not familiar with the others.


----------



## boosiebutt (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks, Sherry! Your Sissy (I think that's her in your avatar?) is adorable!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks! She's the little one!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Jeanne from Spunsilk is really nice. I met her at Nationals a few years ago. Her dogs are beautiful. It may take time to find a female they seem to be in short supply from responsible breeders. It is worth the wait. It probably will be easier to get a boy. I had a boy maltese and he was very sweet and loving. Good luck and please if you need any advise just ask!


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Be careful in your search within Iowa, next to Missouri, it is the worst for puppymills in the United States, over 220 horrible puppy mills in the state.


----------



## boosiebutt (Jan 13, 2016)

Absolutely! I started from breeders I've seen talked up here or are on the AMA list. Plus I'm sure you'll all let me know if I'm going off track in my search.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

All of the breeders you mentioned are highly regarded, but I'm sorry I don't have experience with them. Jeanne participates on the forum sometimes, and she is very nice, and some forum members have beautiful dogs from her. So, I would trust her referral.


----------

